# Adding AUX Jack to bose 6 disc w/sat



## ctovey (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a 2006 Altima. It has a bose 6 disc changer with sat function. I am trying to figure out how to wire in an aux jack into the 12-pin satellite plug in the back of the radio. 

Basically I want to install an aux wire, and have it work with the sat button, without buying the AAI-NIS2 adapter.

Can anyone tell me how to do this?

Which wires do I plug in where?

On the 12 pin adapter, 3 spaces are not used.

Thank you in advance for any help with this. Tryin to make the Girlfriend happy. She wants to listen to her ipod in the car.


----------

